# Just shy of 4 weeks old! Help me to pick out the diamonds...



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

in the rough!
LOL! Cross Posted at MouseLovers

So these are NOT from show lines, and thus they have a long way to go. But I am going to be breeding splash showlines in the future and I want to work on my texels. But I of course want to improve my heads and tail sets as well as overall confirmation. 
I did a pretty bad job sexing. I got two males wrong! So I actually only got one buck out of 7, pretty good odds! Here is the lot. 
Oh and I am only keeping two at most, so they are availble for adoption! I do have a genetic pedigree on the father who is a tricolor rex.


























































I would really like this to be a learning experience for me. So please point out major flaws or things you do see potential in. I know none of these are show worthy by far...but I want to at least head in the right direction. I will be keeping the buck, if nothing else for a pet. He is so sweet and mellow!
Please teach me. Thank you for your time! I really appreciate it!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Female #2 has very nice ears with fair spacing; her tail is hard to judge from these pix, though it looks fairly thick


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Female #5 looks like interesting markings; can't tell the ears from these photos. Female #6 could be nice also. She is in absolutely beautiful condition! Vies from above to see the tail set and from the front to see ears would help, please.

That male is odd, but then I think that of most rex'es. Female #2 has really nice eyes. From what you show in these pix Female #2 would be my pick.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Moustress pointed out some good things. I'd add that #3 seems to have the more rounded nose that is popular in show circles. The head around and above the eyes could be squared more to finish the look.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the raciness of the body and shape of the head of 6. Her ears a bit high set however...I like the ear placement of 3.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Today #4 looks most interesting to me...as this is supposed to be a tri/splashed litter, right? She's got some sort of dilution going on, I think. I tend to pass over curly mousies because mine have always been somewhat unhealthy. The brown would be a nice contrast with the black it would revert to when paired up properly with another tri/spl. Or maybe I'm just too fascinated by looking at mousies in general...I'd say, wait little longer and then think it over, and follow you gut instinct. A lot of the time that's what I do, and besides, what you see in the parents isn't always what you get in the litter, especially dealing with a weird combo like this.

Say, why don't you invent a little scanner we could use on meeces that pops up a display of all the relevant contents of gene locations that control mousie hair and eye genotype? A girl can wish, can't she? But, that would be easy...definitely not in the tradition of our forefathers and fivemothers.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I agreed that #2 was my fav. Even after I swore I wanted #3 as a bub. The buck is going to be a classroom pet in my partner's animal behavior class. He is so laid back he will be perfect for it.


----------

